# Devil tech erfahrungen



## praxiteen (15. April 2011)

Hallo Leute.
Ich will mir ein notebook bei Devil Tech kaufen.p/l ist finde ich sehr gut.
Nun hab ich aber einige böse Berichte über diesen Shop gelesen und bin Verunsichert.
Ich hätte hier gerne ein paar Erfahrungen von Euch gelesen.Das wäre sicher auch für andere  potentielle Kunden von vorteil.
mfg.praxi




KENNT NIEMAND DIESEN SHOP??????????????????????????


----------



## praxiteen (17. April 2011)

Niemand???????????????


----------



## -NTB- (17. April 2011)

nö, sry kenne ich nicht, soll aber sehr teuer sein...ähnlich alienware


----------



## praxiteen (17. April 2011)

Teuer is relativ.Ich hab mir eine "Hell Machine" konfiguriert.Mit i7 740qm-gtx 480-4gig ram-250gig hdd-wlan-...und passender tasche und win7 (89€) um 1634€.ich finde das als guten preis wenn ich die graka sehe.Alleine dafür legst du schon mal 400-500€ hin.oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## seltsam (17. April 2011)

praxiteen schrieb:


> Teuer is relativ.Ich hab mir eine "Hell Machine" konfiguriert.Mit i7 740qm-gtx 480-4gig ram-250gig hdd-wlan-...und passender tasche und win7 (89€) um 1634€.ich finde das als guten preis wenn ich die graka sehe.Alleine dafür legst du schon mal 400-500€ hin.oder liege ich da falsch?



Den Daten nach hört sich das nach vielen an,aber nicht nach einer "Hell Machine" .
Laut Geizhals gibts die gtx 480 schon ab 220 euro und die 250 gb hdd ...ist die überhaupt noch 10 Euro wert in der Größe?
Der RAM sollte in der Preisklasse auch mehr als 4 gb drin haben.

Edit:Sorry ich klick immer auf nur auf neue Beiträge,hab jetzt erst gelesen,das du notebook meinst,aber würde das trotzdem als zu teuer einstufen.


----------



## praxiteen (17. April 2011)

hi,"seltsam"Also für ein notebook in 18,4zoll und eben angegebene HW finde ich der preis passt.vergleichbares hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## praxiteen (27. April 2011)

so,also:ich hab den laptop bestellt und wollte per netbanking sofort bezahlen.allerdings funktioniert deren "bic"nicht.nach einer unbeantworteten email und mehreren anrufversuchen(einmal konnte ich um 12:00mittags jemand erreichen)hab ich storniert und neu per nachnahme bestellt.das war vor ca.2 wochen.bis dato wurde bei meinem account nichts bei meinen bestellungen geändert!?lesen die keine mails???heute hab ich wieder jemand(eine vertretung)um 12:00uhr erreicht.der konnte mir aber auch nix genaues über meine bestellung sagen.nur das der laptop etwa in 2wochen geliefert wird.er sagte,er wüsste nicht wann sein kollege die bestellungen "abarbeiten"würde??????
oh mann,was hab ich mir da angetan.
mfg.praxi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2011)

Was soll man jetzt dazu sagen, es ist wohl tatsächlich so wie in dem Forum geschrieben wurde


----------



## fox40phil (6. Mai 2011)

na dann lass ich lieber doch die Finger von deren Notebooks... hatte ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht...da die Hardware Top ausschaut!


----------



## praxiteen (7. Mai 2011)

so,hab am 2ten mai ne mail bekommen.der artikel wurde versandt.
auf meine (email)frage was passiert wenn bei lieferung niemand anwesend sei,bekam ich promt am nächsten tag eine antwort.ups ist angewiesen,weitere zwei zustellversuche zu machen.
nun bin ich gespannt wann der lappi geliefert wird.ich muss dazu sagen,das ich seit zwei wochen nicht zu hause war.meine frau ebenfalls nicht.also muss ich bis montag warten.
zum gerät selbst möchte ich noch sagen das ich bis dato keines gefunden habe welches in ausstattung und preis ebenbürtig war.
allerdings wird mein model nicht mehr verkauft.
mfg.praxi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2011)

Dann viel Glück das es alles so wie gewünscht klappt.


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

Baut Devil nicht die Notebooks aus Barebones? Das ist die Lieferzeit nicht so ungewöhnlich. Dauert bei Dell für ein größeres XPS (als es noch reine Gaminglinie war) ähnlich lange, wenn man nicht ein 
Standard Model nimmt. Die größeren Schenker NBs dauern auch etwas länger.

Oder man bestellt sich ein Sony mit Gravur und wartet 6 - 8 Wochen ... ich hasse es^^


----------



## praxiteen (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo leute.laut meiner nachbarin war ups schon am freitag da.sie sagte dem fahrer er solle am montag kommen,da bin ich zu hause.ok,so gesehen ist die lieferzeit im rahmen.muss nur noch das gerät in ordnung sein.ich denke,devil tech ist nicht schlecht bei den geräten.lediglich der support und infos sind schlecht.woran das liegt,weiss ich leider nicht.aber wenn die solche geräte weiterhin verkaufen wollen,sollten sie an ihrem image arbeiten.
nun warte ich auf morgen und werde berichten sobald der neue lappi läuft.
mfg.praxi


----------



## Desmodontidae (9. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, das Image wird da grundsätzlich von der Marke überstrahlt. Man liest allerdings nicht übermäßig vom schlechten Service bei den Jungs, vielleicht waren die noch in den Osterferien^^


----------



## praxiteen (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo leute!!Ich hab seit montag das Notebook.es is riesig.
Sorry,es geht hier um devil erfahrungen.
Also,hab das ding ausgepackt,w7 montiert und wlan probiert.denkste,scheinbar schluckt mein router wenn zu viele geräte(3)da sind.egal,das is ein anderse prob.ABER!!!!!ich hab eine intel wlan karte bestellt(intel centrino ultimate-n 6300) aber eingebaut ist ne:realtech rtl 8191se wlan 802.11n pci-e nic
hmmm????is die nu schlechter oder besser.
devil tech hat bis dato nix geantwortet.mal warten.
mfg.praxxi


----------



## AeroX (12. Mai 2011)

Du solltest schon das bekommen was du bestellt hast und bezahlt hast. Die Intel Karte wird nicht spürbar besser sein.. 

Aber einfach Nachfragen und dran bleiben


----------



## praxiteen (12. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt,nachgefragt hab ich.Nun warte ich 4tage auf ein statemant von devil tech.so viel zu support.
aber sonsz is der lappi geil.
fmg.praxi


----------



## Shonun (12. Mai 2011)

na dann hoffen wir das du bald antwort bekommst. ich bleibe bei solchen anforderungen von notebook bei alienware. da bezahlt man bisschen mehr, aber man spürt auch die leistung und service.


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Thema WLAN Karte: Um gottes willen, bestehe bitte auf die Intel Karte!
Thema Alienware: Ja, ja. Die Notebooks haben was. Aber bei den Rechnern, oh mann. Das ist wie Medion oder Dell oder Acer oder HP oder alles was nicht genormt baut...
Bloß nix kaputt gehen lassen oder nachrüsten wollen, eijeijei.

Aber mein absoluter Liebling ist immer noch der MT5 mit RedDotAward für Design ... nicht eine Montagemöglichkeit für nen 80mm Lüfter, ne Seagate HDD (brüll) und am besten noch nen P4 oder PD im höheren GHz Bereich. Da kannste dann drauf kochen...

Aber nochmal Deviltech: Besteh auf deine Bestellung und lass dir am besten ne Karte schicken und gleich noch ne Bestätigung, dass du die selbst wechseln darfst (sofern die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten
ausreichen)


----------



## Alex555 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
die WLAN Karten sind per mini pci angebunden. Es ist eine reine steckkarte mit 1/2 antennen. Da du diese aber haben solltest wird der Umbau kein Problem sein. Bei Dell erhält man aber generell alle Antennen schon verlegt, andere Hersteller geizen oft. 
Lass dir die Intel WLAN Karte auf jeden Fall zuschicken, die kannst du locker selbst wechseln. Ausser Intel wlan karten würde ich für laptops fast keine anderen nehmen.
Fazit: Du hast die Intel Karte gekauft, also besteh auch drauf. 
Du kaufst dir bestimmt auch kein Auto mit Klimaautomatik um dann eine manuelle klimaanlage zu bekommen oder?


----------



## Desmodontidae (13. Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist dennoch ob er die Karte selbst wechseln darf oder damit seine Garantie futsch ist. Meist werden viele Sachen mit Sicherheitslabels verklebt und wenn die weg sind, da A Karte. Vorher abklären auch wenn Sie dir die Karte zuschicken. Schriftlich geben lassen, dass du die wechseln darfst! Oder meinetwegen ne Fachwerkstatt. Kost bei uns meist 5 - 10 Euro inkl. Rechnung als Nachweis.


----------



## praxiteen (13. Mai 2011)

hi,leute!
aufgrund eurer anteilnahme,schrieb ich  heute einen bösen brief an devil tech.da ich seit einer woche kein feedback wegen meine wlan-karte bekommen habe.
ich will nochmals betonen,das das gerät ansich top ist.ich fand bis dato nix mit vergleichbaren komponenten zu dem preis.allerdings gibt es diesen lapptop nicht mehr zu kaufen.möglicherweise weil diese konfig zu wenig geld brachte...............
ich werd weiter berichten,aber wahrscheinlich nix gutes.
ich würde gerne diese firma an den pranger stellen.
mfg.praxi


----------



## Alex555 (14. Mai 2011)

Garantie ginge natürlich bei zerstörung eines garantiesiegels kaputt, aber Gewährleistung sind in Dtl auf 2Jahre verbindlich festgelegt. Die können nicht durch irgendwelche Klauseln ausgehoben werden.


----------



## Desmodontidae (14. Mai 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Garantie ginge natürlich bei zerstörung eines garantiesiegels kaputt, aber Gewährleistung sind in Dtl auf 2Jahre verbindlich festgelegt. Die können nicht durch irgendwelche Klauseln ausgehoben werden.


 
Falsch. Ein Notebook stellt ein geschlossenes elektronisches Gerät dar. Sofern der Kunde nicht gerade nachweisen kann, dass er eine entsprechende berufliche Qualifikation hat und bspw. antistatisch mit entsprechendem Werkzeug arbeitet, kann bei einem anschließendem Defekt die Gewährleistung flöten gehen. Ich persönlich würde auch nicht auf die Idee kommen meine Waschmaschine zu reparieren, nur weil ich weiss wie man nen Schraubenzieher richtig rum hält.

Auch wenn bei den meisten NBs nicht über jeder Schraube ein Siegel ist, so fällt die Gewährleistung bspw. flach, wenn man beim Ramwechsel, dem Notebook eins mitgibt. Ob das nun zu beweisen möglich wäre ist eine andere Frage. Aber in jedem Fall sollte er sich vorher absichern ob er das überhaupt machen darf.


----------



## praxiteen (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo.Die diskusion über garantie oder nicht stellt sich für mich gar nicht.denn devil tech hat bis dato nicht geantwortet.im garantiefall,beispielsweise defekter ram,würde ich wahrscheinlich gegen eine wand laufen.sollte ich die wlan karte bekommen,werde ich sie so und so tauschen.nachdem ich heute eine festplatte eingebaut habe is die garantie sowieso weg,nehme ich an.
Ich kann nur allen notebook käufern empfehlen,KAUFT NICHT BEI DEVIL TECH!!!!!!!

Kann ich den tietel des threads ändern?und wie??
mfg.


----------



## Alex555 (15. Mai 2011)

1. Entschuldigung wegen den falschen Informationen zur Gewährleistung; danke für die Verbesserung an Desmodontidae . 
2. Tut mir das echt Leid für dich, dass du solche Probleme mit deinem Notebook hast. 
Du hast nicht zufällig 14Tage Rückgaberecht (freiwillig von Deviltech) bekommen oder?
Außerdem kannst du ja auch Glück haben, und du hast nie Mängel bei deinem Notebook.


----------



## praxiteen (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo.also zurückeben will ich das teil sicher nicht.Nur wegen einer anderen wlan karte.Der Rest des Rechners ist ja völlig in Ordnung.Was mich stört ist die Arroganz von Devil Tech.Das würde ich am liebsten publik machen.naja
mfg.


----------



## JonnyDee (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe damals auch nen Notebook bei denen gekauft.

Es fing schon bei der telefonischen Beratung an.... wenn ich als (noob) den erklären muss was der unterscheid eines 2 und 4 Kerners in spielen bedeutet was für vor- und nachteile se mit sich bringen und was der unterscheid zwischen einer gtx 280m und gtx 285m war.


Ich bin in dem Fall keine noob gewesen, da ich mich fast täglich mit Computer- und Notebookhardware beschäftige wusste ich ganz genau was man mir für ein schwachsinn erzählen wollte...... aber egal ich wollte die Hardware haben 

Ja nun gab es nach der Lieferung gleich das erste Prob. Pixelfehler und eine CPU mit über 110°C was dann doch bissel viel war für den i7 720qm. also das ding wieder zurück..... Für 1600€ damals muss der Service stimmen und das war dem nicht so sonst hätte man vielleicht den Pixelfehler gesehen.... und bei einem Fuktionstest gemerkt das was mit der CPU nicht stimmt...

Ich habe dann beachtliche fast 4 wochen auf mein Geld warten müssen........ auf meine Mail wurde nicht geantworte erst nach dem ich bestimmt 50x da angerufen habe wurden meine Mails gelesen.... (Lesebestätigung erhalten)

Alles schön und gut mit den vorhanden Möglichkjeiten sich sein Notebook zusammen basteln zulassen aber dann lege ich lieber 200-300€ drauf und hole mir ein Notzebook bei mysn.de denn da habe ich bisher nicht zu meckern, geschultes Personal, top Service und und und..... 


MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## Tienkuan (18. Mai 2011)

hey, 
schade dass ich den beitrag hier so spät gesehen habe, sonst hätte ich dir mit händen und füßen abgeraten bei dem verein zu bestellen. mein freund hat dort im sommer letzten jahres einen laptop bestellt, die lieferzeit alleine war schon der hammer (dürften so 4-5 wochen gewesen sein), dann kommt der laptop an und hat direkt einen defekt. das teil wieder zurück geschickt und geschlagene 6 wochen nichts mehr gehört. auf nachfragen, mit der drohung, dass er vom vertrag zurücktreten wird, kam dann eine lapidare antwort, dass es noch so 3 wochen dauern würde und man nicht vom vertrag zurück treten könne...nach 3 wochen warten: kein laptop, keine nachricht wie lange es noch dauert, nichts....die sache wurde dann dem anwalt übergeben...seitdem ist ein 3/4 jahr vergangen, mein freund hat weder geld zurück bekommen noch seinen laptop erhalten....wann das ende in sicht ist und ob mein freund das geld (sind dann inzwischen schon fast 2000 euro) jemals zurück bekommt weiß keiner...
mein bruder hat ebenfalls vor 1,5 jahren bei deviltech bestellt, unheimlich lang auf die lieferung gewartet und nach einem halben jahr hatte der laptop einen wackelkontakt im display...allerdings wird mein bruder den laptop nicht an deviltech schicken, da zu befürchten ist, dass er diesen ebenfalls nicht zurück erhält.
ich kann alle nur warnen, denn ich würde bei deviltech nichts mehr bestellen.

mfg ina


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (18. Mai 2011)

ähm ich kann dir nur raten das du das ding zurück schickst und bei one .de oder schenker notebooks bestellst. da ist der support um längen besser.

zum thema garantie.so lange bei solchen barbones von dem hersteller KEINE Garantie siegel drauf sind verlierst du NICHT die Garantie. bei umbau von Festplatte und RAM.
Zumindest kenn ich das von Schenker Notebooks so.und die schicken dir auch nen DVD laufwerk oder ne W-lan karte die du dann selber umbauen kannst.so lange du dann nicht mit nem Schraubenzieher die Platine zerkratzt bzw irgendwelche Kabel zerreist bekommste bei den eigentlich immer ne Kulante antwort auf das Thema Garantie


----------



## Desmodontidae (18. Mai 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ähm ich kann dir nur raten das du das ding zurück schickst und bei one .de oder schenker notebooks bestellst. da ist der support um längen besser.
> 
> zum thema garantie.so lange bei solchen barbones von dem hersteller KEINE Garantie siegel drauf sind verlierst du NICHT die Garantie. bei umbau von Festplatte und RAM.
> Zumindest kenn ich das von Schenker Notebooks so.und die schicken dir auch nen DVD laufwerk oder ne W-lan karte die du dann selber umbauen kannst.so lange du dann nicht mit nem Schraubenzieher die Platine zerkratzt bzw irgendwelche Kabel zerreist bekommste bei den eigentlich immer ne Kulante antwort auf das Thema Garantie



Nochmal: Ich sprach nicht von Garantie, sondern von Gewährleistung im Falle einer bspw. unabsichtlichen Beschädigung. Sofern der Hersteller in seinen AGB keine direkte Freigabe dafür erteilt und das Gerät bei bspw. Speichereinbau nen Schlag bekommt, dann war es das mit der Gewährleistung. 

Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, in der er alles ausschließen kann was er möchte, sofern es die Gewährleistung nicht berührt und bspw. keine unnötigen oder horrenden Aufwendungen für den Kunden mit sich bringt. Diese hat nichts mit der Gewährleistung zu tun. In der Regel geben die Hersteller die Marschrichtung mit Siegeln vor. Bis hierhin und nicht weiter. Aber das ist kein Freifahrtschein. Wer dann zu Hause Imperator spielt ist selbst schuld!


----------



## Alex555 (18. Mai 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ähm ich kann dir nur raten das du das ding zurück schickst und bei one .de oder schenker notebooks bestellst. da ist der support um längen besser.


 
Kurze Frage die auch ein klein wenig OT ist: Hast du schon bei one oder schenker gekauft? Würde mich interessieren wie da erfahrungen sind.


----------



## praxiteen (19. Mai 2011)

@JonnyDee und Tienkuan
Hätte ich gewusst das der support bei devil tech praktisch nicht existiert,hätte ich sicher nicht bestellt.Mein läppi ist funktionstüchtig geliefert worden.lediglich die wlan karte ist falsch.auf meine frage was da los ist bzw.meine spätere drohung den konsumentenschutz einzuschalten wurde bis dato nicht geantwortet.ich kann nur hoffen das ich keine probs mit dem gerät bekomme.Denn dann wüste ich nicht wo ich es reparieren lasse.bei devil tech sicher nicht.

Kann man eine umfrage starten oder soetwas?ich möchte devil tech öffentlich an den pranger stellen.Gebt mir tipps wie ich oder wir vorgehen sollte(n)
mfg.praxi


----------



## JonnyDee (20. Mai 2011)

@praxiteen

Falls du dir nochmal nen Läpi holenn solltst dann versuche es mal bei mysn.de
Im Bekanntenkreis haben nen paar Läpis von denen und die sind da voll begeistert von denen was Service und so angeht.

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## Alex555 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mit einem Rechtsanwalt drohen oder mich an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale wenden, auch wenn letzteres kostet. Bei einem NB für 1600€ ist der Support viel zu wichtig. V.a. da die heutzutage verwendeten Materialien immer schlechter /billiger werden.


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

@the last Einträge: Ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen, da dies als Rufschädigung geandet werden könnte. Offensichtlich gibt es Probleme mit dem Servicesystem bei Devil. Allerdings habe ich es bisher so verstanden, dass nur Mails geschrieben wurden. Bevor man jetzt hier anfängt Deviltech schlecht zu machen und eine Unterlassungsklage zu riskieren, wäre es vielleicht besser, sich die Zeit zu nehmen, dort öfters mal anzurufen. Mir ist es persönlich auch lieber, wenn ich angerufen werde, anstatt mir anzuhören: OTon Kunde: "Ich hab Ihnen doch Freitag um 13:00 Uhr ein Fax geschickt und keiner hat sich bei mir gemeldet." ... Freitag ... im Handel. Da kümmer ich mich um alles, aber ich schau nicht aufs Faxgerät im Büro. Genauso gehts mir bei EMails. Wer Hilfe braucht
bemüht das Telefon. Bei uns geht immer einer ran und wenns der Praktikant ist, der sich das notiert. 

Thema: 1600 Euro Notebook. Warum kommt man zu der Annahme, dass die Materialien "heutzutage" immer schlecher/billiger werden? Wer glaubt den Bitte noch das Märchen, dass man sich mit Computern ne goldene Nase verdient. Hardware wird seit jeher nicht preiswerter, sondern nur besser. Sicherlich noch bereinigt bei Artikeln, die in größeren Stückzahlen produziert werden. Aber darüber geht in der Regel der Preis runter. 

Ein Asus ROG Gaming NB kostet auch in Etwa so viel und man verdient an dem Ding bei 1600,- vielleicht 60 - 70,- brutto, wenn überhaupt. Und dafür sollen dann 2 Jahre lang qualifizierte Facharbeiter den Support machen, am besten sofort und gleich... 

Für das Geld des Notebooks hat man auch eine wertige Technik bekommen. Das hat sich Deviltech nicht in die Tasche gesteckt um davon auf Malle Urlaub zu machen. Von dem bissel Marge müssen Kosten gedeckt werden. Und die betriebswirtschaftliche Regel immer und überall lautet. Nicht Service macht den Unterschied, sondern der Preis. Und wenn die Kalkulation im Po ist, dann wird sich keiner Mitarbeiter vom Fach hinstellen, zumindest nicht Viele. Auch wenn immer viele von Service und Nachhaltigkeit sprechen. In der Regel entscheidet sich der Kunde immer über den Preis. Dabei meine ich aber nicht das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Den die Erwartung ist egal was man kauft immer hoch. Geringer Gerätepreis und Business 24/7 Support gehen nicht zusammen.

Mal abgesehen vom lampoigen Email Beantworter bei Deviltech. Nach einigen Tagen sollte sich da auch mal einer rühren. Und egal wo man was kauft, es gibt immer Negativbeispiele. Hatte ich bisher durch die Bank weg bei jedem Hersteller, bei diversen Onlineversendern und selbst im normalen stationären Geschäft wenn ich privat mal wo war.

Heute bspw. ne DigiCam für Mutti von nem Onliner erhalten. Ganz Super: Verpackung offen und verbeult, Kamera war im Po (an aus an aus) und der Akku wurde nicht geladen. Juhu. 

Aber nochmal: Vorsichtig mit Aussagen: "Wir stellen XY an den Pranger" Hundert andere hatten ne positive Erfahrung und bei einem gehts schief, passiert häufiger als man glaubt. Aber das Internet ist voll von Leuten, gerade Deutschen, deren liebstes Hobby es ist sich aufzuregen. Konstruktive Kritik sieht anders aus!


----------



## praxiteen (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo.Erstmals will ich klarstellen,das ich Österreicher bin.(Dein letzter satz).
So,ich hab mails geschrieben und!!! angerufen.per telefon hab ich es etwa 40mal versucht kontakt aufzunehmen.einmal gegen mittag wurde mir gesagt das die bestellung bearbeitet wird.(ich musste die erste stornieren weil deren bic code nicht funzte).zwei wochen später wollte ich über lieferstatus und tracking nummer auskunft haben.nach weiteren (ca)20 anrufen war endlich eine vertretung drann die mir genau nix sagen konnte.nur das mein modell im auslaufen sei und er nicht wisse was ich bekomme?????????????schock!so,dann weitere 2 wochen später kam ne mail(ware versendet).basta,das wars.keine angaben über status bzw termin.nix.ich war dann im ausland und niemand war zu hause.der lieferant war bei meiner nachbarin.die sagte "bitte nächste woche liefern"hat geklappt.läppi wurde geliefert,ich hab win7 montiert,anti virus,netzwerk,.................falsche wlan karte drin.(gaga)email geschrieben,1ne woche gewartet,nix,noch ne böse mail,nun sind 3wochen vergangen und keine reaktion.SORRY ABER DAS KANN NICHT SEIN!!!!!

warum gibts bei zb:dell,mysin,schenker,.........guten support?
Wie gesagt,ich hätte gerne ne umfgrage über devil tech,bzw gute online notebook shops.dann wäre das öffentlich und nicht einer unterlassungsklage wert.Wäre interresant was passiert wenn pc games hw mal nen lappi bei denen bestellt.(game star hardware tat das schon)
so,ich muss nu heia.
mfg.praxi


----------



## Desmodontidae (21. Mai 2011)

Das war auch nicht persönlich gemeint. Aber es wurden klare Worte gewählt. Und damit sollte man einfach etwas vorsichtig sein. Natürlich bildet dieser Vorgang ein klares Foul für Deviltech ab.
Das kann auch schon nicht mehr mit "viel zu tun" abgetan werden. Kein sonderlich Kundenfreundliches Gebaren und evtl. sogar exemplarisch. Es sollte auch nur der kleine Hinweis sein, die Worte sorgsam zu wählen.^^


----------



## milkris (22. Mai 2011)

Also da ja Deviltech, Schenker usw. eh alle die gleichen Chassis verwenden, ist der Service und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis entscheidend. Wenn ich das so höre ist das schon erschütternd. Ich hab auch ein Gaming Notebook gesucht und bin durch die PCGH auf Skullbone-Systems gestoßen. Da ich die Firma nicht kannte, hab ich dort angerufen. Habe echt kompetente Beratung bekommen. Der Typ am Telefon konnte mir sogar sagen, mit welchen FPS Crysis und BlackOps mit max. Settings laufen. Er hat mir auch die günstigere Radeon 6970, statt GTX470  (die ich eigentlich wollte) empfohlen. 
Nur die Lieferzeit von 7 Tagen fand ich nicht so ganz fix (hat mir der Typ aber schon vorab gesagt). Aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt! Absolut geile Maschine und sogar HyperX Arbeitsspeicher!!!! Außerdem gabs komischerweise nur bei denen nicht spiegelnde Displays als alternative beim 17 Zoll. Ich würde sofort wieder da kaufen - natürlich nur wenn die Kiste nicht so schnell den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## DevilTech (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wir wollen etwas klar stellen. Wir haben den User mit der Realtek-Karte schon längst seine Mails beantwortet. Wir haben Ihn mitgeteilt, dass die Garantie nicht verfällt wenn er die Karten tauscht. Wir haben Ihne auch mitgeteilt, dass wir die Realtek-Karte geschickt haben, weil wir die Intel nicht lagernd hatten und um den Kunden nicht noch länger warten zu lassen. Die Intel geht dann automatisch raus sobald die Lieferprobleme der Intel Karten behoben sind.


----------



## Desmodontidae (23. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte mir sowas^^

Gut ich kenne den Vorgang nicht und gehöre selbst nicht zu Leuten, die vorschnell urteilen. Zumal man nie hundertprozentig die Faktenlage kennt, aber:

1. Hätte ich den Kunden vorher gefragt oder bspw. ein Merkzettel dazu gelegt: Wegen Leiferschwierigkeiten bla... daher Realtek blub, wird nachgeliefert ...

2. Anrufen, statt Emails. Sage ich jedem meiner Kunden. Ich brauche für Fälle, die per Mail angefragt werden immer deutlich länger. Telefonisch klären sich Vorgänge deutlich schneller. Und in Zeiten von Telefonflats auch keine Frage der Kosten. Die Zeit für das Telefonieren ist ja mit dem Mails schreiben abgegolten.


----------



## Spookryder (23. Mai 2011)

Hmm einer von beiden kann dann wohl nicht richtig lesen, würde ich mal sagen !

Aber versucht Deviltech nun wieder an seinem Image zu arbeiten, oder warum kommt nun endlich mal ne Antwort dazu !

Weil es nun öffentlich gemacht worden ist ?

Zu der Sache mit dem Image, hmm dazu kann ich aus meiner sicht nur sagen, das wenn ich mir ein Laptop für 1600 euro gekauft hätte und der Support geschlagene 2 wochen brauch um mal eine Mail zu lesen und diese dann irgendwann mal zu bearbeiten ist aus meiner sicht ganz schön happig und mal nen no go für nen Endkunden, so einen Service für so viel Geld zu bieten, geht mal gar nicht.

Wie wäre zum Beispiel wenn ihr dem Kunden von vornhinein eine Info gegeben hättet, das ihr aufgrund lieferschwierigkeiten eine andere Wlan karte eingebaut habt, und die richtige nachgelfiert wird.

denn soweit ich das gelesen habe, hatte der Kunde selbst herausgefunden das eine andere Wlan karte im Laptop vorhanden ist, als wie die bestellte.

Und es war nicht mal eine Info dabei, sowas könnte man heutzutage schon als betrugsversuch gelten lassen.

MfG

Spooky


----------



## Desmodontidae (23. Mai 2011)

Nun ja, viel Geld für etwas ausgegeben bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig, dass man sich die 24/7 Betreuung mit gekauft hat. Aber das Thema war schon. Da niemand den Vorgang, wie schon erwähnt, nachvollziehen kann, halte ich es auch nicht für sinnvoll darüber zu sinieren, wer an was Schuld ist. Das man die Sache mit der WLAN Karte anders hätte angehen müssen... ?! Tja, jeder wie er kann, mein Fall wäre es auch nicht. Zumal ich den Kunden wütend am nächsten Tag wieder im Laden hätte. Da schauts mit der Priorität bei dem Thema im stationären Handel ein wenig anders aus^^


----------



## DevilTech (23. Mai 2011)

Jede Firma hat ab und zu Kunden bei denen Komplikationen auftreten. Rufen Sie bei Dell oder Alienware ein paar Tage nach der Bestellung an und fragen Sie an der Hotline wann Ihr Gerät geliefert wird. Dort kann es Ihnen auch keiner ganz genau sagen. ABER DAS IST NORMAL ab einen bestimmten Volumen an Kunden. Es sind keine Artikel die man einfach nimmt und verschickt. Es wird individuell gefertigt.


----------



## DevilTech (23. Mai 2011)

Wir versuchen es jeden Kunden recht zu machen, aber wir sind auch nur Menschen. Wir haben die Mail beantwortet und dem Kunden gesagt das die Karte automatisch an Ihn raus geht.


----------



## Shonun (23. Mai 2011)

Da möchte ich jetzt auch was noch dazu sagen, bezüglich Alienware. Da ich Beruflich sehr viel unterwegs bin, musste ich auch Termingerecht, wissen wann meine Bestellung ankommt. Dies wurde mir so auch versichert, wann mein Notebook an kommt. So war es auch gewesen. Alienware hat für seinen stolzen Preis auch seinen Service. Klar kann es auch zu Pannen kommen, aber stets wird man informiert, der Sachlage.

Service ist nicht gleich sofort rennen, aber Informationen für den Kunden ist genau so wichtig. Unsicherheiten kommen bei den meisten Käufer oder Kunden, wenn man sie nicht Informiert hatte. Aber es gibt auch ausnahmen von Kunden, wonach sie sich streben, als einziger Kunde da zu stehen.

Ich denke hier wurde vieles übersehen und auch falsch verstanden. Erreignisse mit Nachfolgen.


----------



## praxiteen (23. Mai 2011)

HALLO GEMEINDE!BESAGTER KUNDE BIN ICH-PRAXITEEN.ICH HABE BIS DATO KEINE E-MAIL VON DEVIL TECH BEKOMMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Seit meiner Anfrage wegen der wlan karte hab ich nix von denen gehöhrt!!!!!!!!!!!!Hätte DEVIL TECH ne mail geschickt,würde ich mich sofort entschuldigen.ABER tatsache ist nun mal,das bis dato nix gekommen ist.Keine mail oder anruf,nix.
Schön,das ich hier erfahre eine intel karte zu bekommen.bin gespannt wann sie da ist.

@DEVIL TECH:TZTZTZTZTZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mfg.praxi
PS.:Ich hab eben meinen account bei DEVIL TECH nachgesehen.bestellhistorie ist nach wie vor gleicher stand wie vor drei wochen.auch kein hinweis auf meine wlan-karte.
Ich finde es schade das ich hier mit DEVIL TECH kommunizieren muss.Aber sie wollten es nicht anders.


----------



## DevilTech (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab noch mal an unseren Mailserver geschaut. Am 17.05. ging die Mail an Sie raus. Sie bekommen die Karte wie abgemacht. Wir haben Ihnen das Gerät nur ohne geschickt damit Sie es schon eher haben. Es war keine böse absicht von uns. 

*Inhalt der Mail:
*


Hallo,

sobald die Intel Karten  im Lager sind geht eine automatisch an Sie raus. Lieferzeit ca. 14 Tage. Sie  können die Karten auch selber wechseln. Dies ist kein Problem.


----------



## praxiteen (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo.Ich hab diese mail nicht bekommen.Aber egal,sie haben den laptop vor dem 17.05 ausgeliefert und mich vorher nicht benachrichtigt,das einstweilen eine andere wlan-karte verbaut wurde.Eine diesbezügliche Nachricht hätte mir viel ärger(auf devil tech) erspart.Aber seis drum,wenn ich die karte bekomme,ist alles ok.dann werde ich natürlich hier berichten.
Noch eine frage:haben  sie von einem forenmitglied den tipp bekommen das hier jemand über devil tech herzieht?
Können sie mir bitte nur noch mitteilen wann die karte kommt? Danke
mfg.


----------



## Desmodontidae (24. Mai 2011)

Nun in der Regel behalten Firmen die stark frequentierten Plattformen im Auge. Wir haben auch schon bei bspw. Qype jemanden gefunden, der sich ausgelassen hat. Der Vorfall ging schon in Richtung Rufmord und war schlußendlich nicht gerechtfertigt, da der Kunde den Laden verwechselt hat über den er sich aufregte...


----------



## praxiteen (24. Mai 2011)

Und in welchem laden arbeitest du?


----------



## Desmodontidae (24. Mai 2011)

Sag ich nicht. Aber nicht bei Deviltech^^
Verkaufen wir auch nicht, hat ich bisher auch noch nie zur Reparatur. Das spricht vielleicht für sich.

Ich würde es auch als blöd gelaufen ansehen. Wie gesagt, ich bevorzuge Telefone. Aber das funktioniert vmtl. nur durch den sehr engen Kontakt. Woanders bekommt man ja auch alles nur per Mail.
Ist zwar zeiteffizienter Schwachsinn, hat aber halt auch den Vorteil, dass man dann schwarz auf weiss die Korrespondenz vorzuliegen hat. 
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass du deine Intel Karte bekommst. Und mit dem Gerät hastevmtl.  auch keinen Fehlgriff getan.
Vielleicht trägt sich diese Sache ja im QSM bei Deviltech weiter. Ich denke nicht, dass sowas die Regel bei DT ist und wie es ja auch erwähnt wurde, jeder macht mal Fehler.
Halte ich persönlich zwar manchmal für ein Totschlagargument, aber wenn DT so schlimm wäre, würde man dazu deutlich mehr im Netz finden und ich denke auch, dass das Thema hier 
ausgereizt ist nach 6 Threadseiten^^

Kannst ja dann nochmal bescheid geben, wenn die Karte gekommen ist und alles funzt!


----------



## praxiteen (25. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe das nun genauso.Jedenfalls hab ich wenigstens erreicht,das sich jemand von DT gemeldet hat und DT sich mit der sache auseinandersetzt.Wer weiss,viell.ändern die ihr verhalten.
Wenn die karte da ist,werde ich mich wieder melden.
bis dahin,mfg.praxi


----------



## praxiteen (27. Mai 2011)

UPDATE!
Ein Mitarbeiter(Name ist mir bekannt),schrieb mir heute ne Mail.Er wollte wissen ob diese Mail angekommen sei,weil er mit mir über die W-Lan karte reden wolle.
Ich bestätigte die Mail und gab ihm meine Hotmail addy weil ich meistens im Ausland bin und ich  dort nur diese addy habe.
Bin gespannt was mir Devil tech zu sagen hat.
Ich werde hier alles kommentieren,praktisch in echtzeit.Dadurch können alle Leser den hoffentlich positiven verlauf mitverfolgen.
mfg.praxi


----------



## Shonun (28. Mai 2011)

Die Geschichte verläuft sich auf das Abenteuer einer W-Lan Karte aus. 

Wie obig schon erwähnt wurde, es gibt Pannen und Kommunikationsprobleme.


----------



## BigMekkk (4. September 2013)

Also ich wollte nachdem ich mich jetzt seit über 2 Moanten mit Deviltech rumschlage hier auch mal zur Wort melden und von meinen (negativen) Erfahrungen berichten.
Ich bestellte vor circa 2,5 Monaten einen Desctop PC bei DevilTech. Da ich dringend einen neuen Rechner brauchte, war es mir vor allem wichtig, dass ich nicht so lange auf ihn warten musste. Noch bevor ich die Bestellung abschickte wurde mir bezüglich meiner PC-Konfiguration eine Lieferzeit von 7 tagen genannt, klang okay also bestellt ... 
Nachdem diese verstrichen war, schrieb ich eine Mail auf die nicht reagiert wurde, nach einem Anruf wurde mir unter lachen gesagt, dass ich ja erst seit knapp über einer Woche warte und dass das noch dauern könnte ... nach weiteren 1,5 Wochen wurde mir gesagt dass es Ende der Woche geliefert wurde ... das Spiel ging so weiter bis nach 1,5 Monaten mein Rechner ankam ... dieser hatte eine fehlerhafte Festplatte verbaut(soweit ich das Einschätzen kann, konnten die Leute von Deviltech da aber nix für und ich wäre sicher nicht so verärgert gewesen, wenn ich nicht schon 6 mal so lange auf den Rechner gewartet hätte wie mir ursprünglich versichert wurde.
Also nach Absprache mit Deviltech wieder zurückgesandt. Nachdem der Rechner eine Woche bei DevilTech war und sich immer noch keiner gemeldet hatte habe ich dort wieder angerufen. Diesmal wurde mir gesagt, dass der Austausch der festplatte noch 2 Wochen dauern würde ... 3 Wochen für eine ganz normale 1 TB Festplatte??? ... auf meine frage ob ich aus Kulanzgründen irgendeine Vergünstigung oder ähnliches bekommen würde, erhielt ich "selbstverständlich" keine Antwort.
Da ich noch innerhalb der 14 Tage nach Lieferung war habe ich Wiederruf eingelegt. Jetzt warte ich seit dem 13.8 auf mein Geld (über 3 Wochen). Heute habe ich dort angerufen und gefragt warum ich mein Geld noch nicht zurückerstattet bekommen habe, mir wurde liebevoller Weise gesagt, dass wisse man auch nicht, ich solle doch noch eine Mail schreiben die wiederum an den Chef weitergeleitet wird ... im Ernst? Ein Witz dieser Laden ...

Ich hoffe ich konnte den ein oder anderen darauf aufmerksam machen, was dort für ein Unfug betrieben wird.

Außerdem möchte ich noch daraufhinweisen, dass die Bedingungen bzgl. der Übernahme der Sendekosten die sie in ihren AGB`s aufführen nicht mit dem Urteil des EuGh`s übereinkommen und deshalb nicht Rechtens sind. Hier probiert Deviltech dem Kunden, durch überteuerte Versandkosten, den Wiederruf unlukrativ zu machen. (Ich beziehe mich hierbei auf das Urteil VIIIZR/07 des Europäischen Gerichtshofs)


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2013)

Hallo, ich habe dort ein Fragbook bestellt aber da sich der Liefertermin mehrfach verzögerte habe ich die Bestellung die ich in Vorkasse bezahlt hab  storniert.In der stornierungsmail habe ich eine 14 Tage Frist für die Rücküberweisung gesetzt. Die Stornierung wurde bestätigt und auch das man binnen der 14 Tage Rücküberweisen wird.

Leider ist die Frist nun eine Woche abgelaufen und ich habe kein Geld zurück.

Langsam bekomme ich Angst.


----------



## orca113 (18. September 2013)

Nach mehreren erst höflichen und später mehreren Anrufen mit deutlichen Worten und einigen ernsten Mails hatte ich eben das Geld auf dem Konto.

Deviltech?!

Niemals mehr irgendwas!!!!


----------



## Everbourne2009 (9. November 2013)

Hallo. Auch ich möchte nun meine Erfahrungen mit Deviltech öffentlich machen. Ich habe mir Ende Juli ein Deviltech Fragbook DTX bestellt. Es hieß, dass er innerhalb von 2 Wochen verschickt wird und bei mir ankommt. Zwei Wochen waren ru, aber nichts von meinem Laptop zu sehen. In den nächsten zwei Wochen war ich im Urlaub, als ich wiederkam, immer noch kein Laptop. Ich schrieb eine E-Mail und habe erst dadurch erfahren (die Antwort kam schnell zurück), dass es einen Prozessorfehler gibt (der Haswell-Fehler). Ende September (2 Monate nach Bestellung) kam nun endlich der sehensüchtig erwartete Laptop. Doch nun das nächste: Der Bildschirmrahmen war kaputt und die glänzenden Oberflächen waren zerkratzt. Das Notebook musste zurückgeschickt werden und der E-Mail-Schriftverkehr ging weiter. Ich schilderte kurz die Situation und schickte ebenfalls ein paar Bilder von den Defekten mit. Nachdem die Mail nicht beantwortet waren, folgten mehrere Telefonate, indem mir dann gesagt wurde, dass ich die Rückversandkosten übernehmen solle. Nach weiteren Mails mit ernsten Worten ging die Rücksendung und das Ausliefern des neuen Notebooks dann komischerweise doch. Nach Eintreffen des neuen Notebooks musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass es das gleiche ist (Seriennummernvergleich) und lediglich der Bildschirm ausgetauscht wurde. Nun war der Rahmen nicht mehr glänzend, sondern matt und sieht nun nicht mehr so edel aus wie vorher. Auf der Webseite von Deviltech war einige Tage später nun auch das Fragbook mit dem "neuen" Bildschirmrahmen zu sehen.
Weitere E-Mails blieben unbeantwortet, Anrufe wurden ignoriert. Eine Entschädigung zwecks Wartezeit oder defektem Laptop gab es nicht.
Den Laptop konnte ich Mitte Oktober das erste Mal testen, fast 3 Monate nach Bestellung.
Doch Positives gibt es auch: Die Hardware ist einwandfrei und ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Verbaut ist der i7-4700MQ Prozessor von Intel, die nVidia GTX 770M, 8GB Arbeitsspeicher, eine 1TB Sata Festplatte mit 7200 U/Min. Alles läuft perfekt bis jetzt.
Also wenn jemand keine Probleme mit mangelndem Service und langen Wartezeiten hat, dann ist Deviltech zu empfehlen, denn nirgends gab es zu dem Preis ein Notebook mit der gleichen Hardware. Aber alle anderen sollten sich einen anderen Shop suchen und 100€ drauflegen.


----------



## Alex555 (10. November 2013)

Dagegen lobe ich mir den Medion Support. 
Die verwenden die selben Barebones (zumindest bei einigen Notebooks), und haben einen tollen Support. 
Wenn ein PC gleich mit einem defekten Teil ankommt, lass ich den doch nicht erst reparieren? Das geht sofort zurück mit erstattung des Kaufpreises...


----------



## Everbourne2009 (10. November 2013)

Hallo. Ich hab ihn gleich zurückgeschickt. Doch ich möchte doch den Laptop und nicht mein Geld wieder  In den AGB's stand ja auch, dass das defekte Notebook ersetzt wird. Und wenn das drin steht, darf man ja auch erwarten, dass es im einwandfreien Zustand zurückkommt und nicht das gleiche! Und das Geld hätte mir auch nichts genützt, weil ich in dieser Preisklasse kein vergleichbares mit dieser Hardware gefunden habe.


----------

